# Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

						Mit einem Trick versuchen Betrüger derzeit digitale Softwarelizenzen teuer im Amazon Marketplace zu verkaufen. Angelockt mit besonders niedrigen Preisen werden durch eine Inkasso-Abmahnung schnell deutlich höhere Kosten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*


----------



## Nosi (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Der Amazon Marketplace ist doch voll von Betrügern, in allen Bereichen, nicht nur bei Software. Und es fallen glaube ich nicht wenig Ahnungslose rein, die meinen sie gehen auf Nummer sicher wenn sie auf der Amazon-Webseite irgendwas bestellen


----------



## Leuenzahn (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Persönlich hatte ich ja Amazon für einen "Trusted Shop" gehalten, der alte kleine Shopsaftladen. Was dann auch den Marketplace miteinschließt, aber man lernt nie aus.

Der Shop verkauft auf Amazon nichts mehr und hat laut Recherchestand eine neue Besitzerin aus dem Baltikum. Dem Inkassounternehmen ist auch schon der ausgewiesene Anwalt abhanden gekommen und wird wohl jetzt von Rotationseuropäern betrieben. (Letzteres ist nur ein böses Gerücht.)

Nix zahlen, besser ist das.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Das hat nix mit Ahnungslosigkeit zu tun.
Bin selber Betroffener, aber amazon "kümmert" sich drum 
Kurzform:
Es ist ein regulärer Software-Kauf, der ordentlich bezahlt wird.
Irgendwann ca. 1 Jahr später wird eine "Gutschrift" des Softwarehändlers über amazon an den kunden gut geschrieben.
Angeblich gibt es dann Mahnungen, die weder bei amazon noch dem Endkunden ankommen, weil es angeblich sich um eine Fehlgutschrift handeln würde.
Und dann kommt der Inkasso-Hauke ins Spiel.

Die Masche läuft im Übrigen nicht nur auf Software, da JP Trading mind. 4 oder 5 weitere "Geschäfte" mit unterschiedlichsten Artikeln betreut.
Und das Hauptproblem ist nicht bei amazon (weil die jetzt schon juristisch dagegen vorgehen) sondern die Bucht...


----------



## Ezekiel07 (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Bitte Abmahnung und Mahnung unterscheiden...

Eine Abmahnung ist etwas ganz anderes (z.B. Unterlassung bestimmter Aktivitäten), als hier geschildert wird.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Es sind Inkasso-Bescheide nach nicht erhaltenen Mahnungen.

informativer Link zur Form:
JUSLEGAL fuehrt Inkasso fuer JP Trading Enterprise UG durch


----------



## h_tobi (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Nosi schrieb:


> Der Amazon Marketplace ist doch voll von Betrügern, in allen Bereichen, nicht nur bei Software. Und es fallen glaube ich nicht wenig Ahnungslose rein, die meinen sie gehen auf Nummer sicher wenn sie auf der Amazon-Webseite irgendwas bestellen



Genau so sieht es aus, seitens Amazon braucht man auch nicht auf Hilfe hoffen, denen reicht die Provision. 

Bin seinerzeit auf eine Win 7 Dell Version hereingefallen, welche sich angeblich nicht aktivieren lies. 

Seitens Dell braucht man sich ebenfalls keine Hoffnung machen, Support = Null. (Kaufe nix mehr von denen)


----------



## KrHome (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Die beteiligten Personen dieser Praxis sind bekannt. Bisher ist man bei ebay in Erscheinung getreten. Jetzt versucht man es halt mal auf amazon. Amazon scheint sich aber besser zu kümmern. Gibt aber auch reichlich Beispiel-Material aus der ebay Vergangenheit um sich auf das, was noch kommt einstellen zu können.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Es glaubt doch nicht ernstlich jemand, dass solche Kanaillen tatsächlich klagen. Die hoffen auf panische Reaktionen, die in eine Zahlung münden,

Mahnung ohne bestellte Leistung? - Ignorieren.
Mahnung auf Basis nicht angeforderter Rückzahlungen? - Ignorieren.
Mahnung ohne Nachweis der Rechnungszustellung? - Ignorieren.

Im Idealfall hat man irgendwo ein wackeliges Möbelstück, unter das man den Wisch zusammengefaltet klemmen kann ...


----------



## TheAbyss (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



KrHome schrieb:


> Die beteiligten Personen dieser Praxis sind bekannt. Bisher ist man bei ebay in Erscheinung getreten. Jetzt versucht man es halt mal auf amazon. Amazon scheint sich aber besser zu kümmern. Gibt aber auch reichlich Beispiel-Material aus der ebay Vergangenheit um sich auf das, was noch kommt einstellen zu können.



Hast du evtl. dazu einen Link? Ich konnte dort bisher nur Abmahnungen im Bezug auf Mitbewerber finden. Diese sind sogar nicht komplett an den Haaren herbeigezogen wie in dem jetzt laufenden Verfahren. Hierbei wird auf einer "Forderung" ein Inkassoverfahren begründet, welche juristisch ziemlich sicher nicht zu begründen ist. Die Forderung als solche ist ja zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes über Amazon beglichen. Eine Gutschrift / Rücküberweisung ohne zutun des Kunden begründet besonders ohne zeitlichen Zusammenhang keine "Forderung", da kein Vertrag zu Grunde liegt. Selbst wenn man eine erneute Forderung unterstellen würde, fehlt einem entsprechenden Inkasso-Vorgangs eine vorherige Zahlungsaufforderung  mit wirksamer Fristsetzung. Einige Betroffene haben wohl einen entsprechenden Brief bekommen, mit der Bitte den gut geschriebenen Betrag direkt an den Verkäufer zu erstatten (wovon Amazon ausdrücklich warnt). Auch hier liegt die Beweispflicht der wirksamen Fristsetzung beim "Verkäufer", kann er den Zugang und damit die Firstsetzung nicht beweisen, so entbehrt ein Inkasso-Verfahren jeglicher Grundlage. In den genannten Beträgen wäre aber auch jedes beweiskräftige Einschreiben teurer gewesen als die "Forderung". Wahrscheinlich lag hier bereits kein Versehen vor, sondern der Versuch die von Amazon erhobene Provision großflächig rückwirkend zu sparen.  

Nun setzt das Unternehmen auf ihren bereits bekannten "Anwalt" und versucht daraus eine offene Forderung zu machen inkl. Inkasso-Nebeneinkünfte zu machen. Eine Zahlung (und sei es nur der tatsächlich erstatteten Betrags) würde ich unterlassen, da ich dem hier genannten Juristen zutraue, aus dieser Teilzahlung juristisch konkludentes Handeln abzuleiten, was als Anerkennung der Forderung  gedeutet werden könnte. Ich bin sehr gespannt was sich daraus noch ergibt.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus, seitens Amazon braucht man auch nicht auf Hilfe hoffen, denen reicht die Provision.
> 
> Bin seinerzeit auf eine Win 7 Dell Version hereingefallen, welche sich angeblich nicht aktivieren lies.
> 
> Seitens Dell braucht man sich ebenfalls keine Hoffnung machen, Support = Null. (Kaufe nix mehr von denen)




Moment, Du kaufst eine illegal entbundlete SW-Lizenz und beschwerst Dich dann, dass der ursprüngliche Lizenznehmer des Bundles, der vermutlich keinen Cent von Deinem Geld bekommen hat, keinen Support für Dich leistet?


----------



## Zundnadel (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Wat denn nu wieder ???  Kim Schmitz ist out Gabe Newell ist must have . EA und U-play von den Toten wiederauferstanden. You tube und Beate XX längst im Visier der Ermittler  uns Winkeladvokaten uns jedes Liedchen bis zu Defa Filmchen zu verleihen oder zu verkaufen.Wenn es sein muss auch zum fünften male nach Vinyl .CD .DVD ua Datenträgern .Geldnot macht halt erfinderisch mein Vorrat genauso begrenzt wie der Konsumbedarf .Von  IT Werbefinanziert keine rede mehr obwohl es reichlich davon gibt.


----------



## KrHome (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. dazu einen Link? Ich konnte dort bisher nur Abmahnungen im Bezug auf Mitbewerber finden.


  Ja bisher waren das eher wettbewerbsrechtliche Sachen. Das Stichwort ist aber Rechtsmissbauch (bzw. hart an der Grenze zu diesem) und dieses Vorgehen findet sich auch vorliegend wieder. Der Typ ist einfach nur eine Schande für den Berufsstand.


----------



## Bongripper666 (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Wer kauft schon Lizenzen auf dem dortigen Marketplace? Naja, was solls. Selber schuld.


----------



## TheAbyss (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



KrHome schrieb:


> Ja bisher waren das eher wettbewerbsrechtliche Sachen. Das Stichwort ist aber Rechtsmissbauch (bzw. hart an der Grenze zu diesem) und dieses Schema findet sich auch vorliegend wieder. Der Typ ist einfach nur eine Schande für den Berufsstand.



Absolut richtig.



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Wer kauft schon Lizenzen auf dem dortigen Marketplace? Naja, was solls. Selber schuld.



..das hat von der Masche her nichts mit dem erworbenen Gut zu tun, sollte so etwas die Runde machen ist das Verfahren problemlos auf alle Marketplace Transaktionen anwendbar.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Moment, Du kaufst eine illegal entbundlete SW-Lizenz und beschwerst Dich dann, dass der ursprüngliche Lizenznehmer des Bundles, der vermutlich keinen Cent von Deinem Geld bekommen hat, keinen Support für Dich leistet?



In Deutschland ist es - hochinstanzlich geklärt - absolut legal, OEM-Lizenzen von der Hardware entkoppelt zu veräußern. Erst recht natürlich, sie in dieser Form zu erwerben.

Dass der betreffende OEM sich jetzt nicht genötigt fühlt, Support für eine Lizenz zu leisten, für die er noch nicht einmal Support zu leisten hatte, als sie noch mit seiner Hardware verbunden war, geschweige denn nach Auflösung dieser Bindung, steht auf einem anderen Blatt ...


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Der Amazon-Marketplace ist unglaublich unseriös. Dort wimmelt es nur so von dubiosen Anbietern, die den weit verbreiteten Geiz aus zu nutzen suchen. Mit etwas - und viel ist dafür wirklich nicht notwendig - Verstand sollte man in der Lage sein zu erkennen, dass entsprechende Angebote Betrugsversuche oder zwielichtig sind. Die im Artikel genannten 1,89€ hätten dem "Opfer" eigentlich ein Hinweis sein sollen. 

Alles in allem scheinen jedoch auch Anbieter und Gesetzgeber immer mehr mit der Situation überfordert zu sein und lässt mich eine Zeit vermissen, in dem der Großteil der Einkäufe "offline" erledigt werden konnten, was jedoch aufgrund des Niedergang des lokalen Einzelhandels immer schwieriger wird, so denn man nicht in oder in der Nähe eines Ballungszentrums lebt.


----------



## CTmanGer (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Habe selbigen Brief auch bekommen. Bezahlt und ad acta gelegt.
5€ und paar zerquetschte, die ich zuvor überwiesen bekommen habe.

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass sonst gleich Abmahnungen kommen.
Auch wenn es widerrechtlich ist, denn Forderungen aus Amazon Marketplace müssen auch über Amazon beglichen werden - dachte eher an einen Weg für den Händler, die Gebühren zu umgehen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es glaubt doch nicht ernstlich jemand, dass solche Kanaillen tatsächlich klagen. Die hoffen auf panische Reaktionen, die in eine Zahlung münden,
> 
> Mahnung ohne bestellte Leistung? - Ignorieren.
> Mahnung auf Basis nicht angeforderter Rückzahlungen? - Ignorieren.
> ...



Das sehe ich ähnlich aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum man verklagt werden soll. 
DIe bieten was an => ich kaufe es => die schicken es = fertig.
Wenn falscher Preis hätten die es nicht schicken dürfen....


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Das hast du falsch erstanden, es ging um Software im Bestellwert von 19,99 € (bei uns) und es gab eine Rückvergütung (warum auch immer, mutmaßlich zu Betrugszwecke) von 1,79 € (bei uns).
Und nein, es war keine OEM Lizenz, sondern kfm. Software, die bei z. B. mediamarkt für 22,99 € angeboten wird.
Nur ist z. B. bei uns der nächste Software- Fachhandel fast 50 km entfernt, der nächste mediamarkt schlappe 80km, was liegt näher und zugegebener Maßen bequemer, als solche 08/15 Software über amazon zu ordern?
Dubios war da beim Bestellvorgang gar nix, kein Dumping Preis und gute Kritiken...
Es sind nicht umsonst mehrere 1000 Besteller darauf hereingefallen.


----------



## Fawkes (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



CTmanGer schrieb:


> Habe selbigen Brief auch bekommen. Bezahlt und ad acta gelegt.
> 5€ und paar zerquetschte, die ich zuvor überwiesen bekommen habe.
> 
> Hab mir schon gedacht, dass sonst gleich Abmahnungen kommen.
> Auch wenn es widerrechtlich ist, denn Forderungen aus Amazon Marketplace müssen auch über Amazon beglichen werden - dachte eher an einen Weg für den Händler, die Gebühren zu umgehen.



Prima, immer schön aktiv die Abzocker unterstützen und somit den Schaden noch potenzieren.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Das hast du falsch erstanden, es ging um Software im Bestellwert von 19,99 € (bei uns) und es gab eine Rückvergütung (warum auch immer, mutmaßlich zu Betrugszwecke) von 1,79 € (bei uns).
> Und nein, es war keine OEM Lizenz, sondern kfm. Software, die bei z. B. mediamarkt für 22,99 € angeboten wird.
> Nur ist z. B. bei uns der nächste Software- Fachhandel fast 50 km entfernt, der nächste mediamarkt schlappe 80km, was liegt näher und zugegebener Maßen bequemer, als solche 08/15 Software über amazon zu ordern?
> Dubios war da beim Bestellvorgang gar nix, kein Dumping Preis und gute Kritiken...
> Es sind nicht umsonst mehrere 1000 Besteller darauf hereingefallen.



Danke aber das hat für mich immer noch kein Sinn. 

Die Käufer haben die Software erworben und der Händler hat ~2€ Treuebonus zurückgezahlt.
Ob die Software eine OEM Lizenz sollte für Privat keine Rolle spielen. (gibt ja genug DSP / OEM Versionen von z.B. Windows zu kaufen)
Verstehe nicht auf welches Recht er da Leute verklagt.  Ist mir irgendwie zu hoch.


----------



## keinnick (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Die verklagen sicher niemanden, denn sie haben nichts in der Hand. Stattdessen möchten sie einschüchtern und greifen ab, was von den Leuten aus Angst überwiesen wird. 

Wenn mir jemand ohne Anlass 2 Euro überweist und dann meint, diese 2 Euro mit horrenden Inkassogebühren anschließend wieder bei mir eintreiben zu können, dann kann er das gerne bei Gericht versuchen oder sich seine 2 Euro direkt bei mir abholen. Meine Zeit und meine sonstigen Auslagen, für die Aushändigung seiner 2 Euro muss ich ihm dann aber berechnen.


----------



## Terracresta (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Und passiert den Betrügern, inkl. dem Inkasso-Unternehmen etwas? Wahrscheinlich nicht, da der Staat diese gewähren lässt, solang diese brav ihre Steuern auf die ergaunerten Gewinne abrichten.
Eigentlich müssten Haftstrafen her und nicht nur dass die Betroffenen nicht zahlen müssen. Wenn das Schlimmste, was diesen Schmarotzern passieren kann, ist, dass sie eben leer ausgehen, dann werden sie es immer weiter treiben, denn es gibt eben genug Menschen, die einfach zahlen um Ruhe zu haben. Genauso wie der Staat viele Anträge auf Leistungen so überkompliziert, damit möglichst viele Menschen aufgeben und dies zu viele auch tatsächlich tun.


----------



## elsihenne (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Fawkes schrieb:


> Prima, immer schön aktiv die Abzocker unterstützen und somit den Schaden noch potenzieren.



Er hat keine Abzocke unterstützt, sondern den "aus Versehen" zurück überwiesenen Kaufpreis wieder erstattet.
Die Abzocke geht erst in dem Moment los, wenn du die Rückerstattung nicht bemerkst und auf ein (vermeintliches) Mahnschreiben nicht reagierst.

Ich bin auch Betroffener und kann schildern wie das ganze aufgezogen ist:

Ich habe im August 2018 über JP Trading eine Bürosoftware gekauft für 5,96€. Da es sich um eine ältere Software handelt und man den Key digital zugesendet bekommt, ist erstmal nichts zu beanstanden. Der Key wurde geliefert, die Software hat diesen akzeptiert und läuft seitdem problemlos. Irgendwann im März 2019 (ca. 7 Monate später) wurde der Kaufpreis plötzlich wieder erstattet. Da ich als einziges Zahlungsmittel meine Kreditkarte bei Amazon hinterlegt habe, tauchte die Rückerstattung auf meinem Kreditkartenkonto wieder auf, ohne dass ich dies bemerkt habe. Bei 20 bis 30 Kreditkarten-Buchungen pro Monat fällt eine Rücküberweisung (Gutschrift) von 5,96€ gar nicht auf. Danach soll ein Aufforderungsschreiben gekommen sein (einige scheinen es bekommen zu haben), wo man aufgefordert wurde, den offenen ("fälschlicherweise" zurück überwiesenen) Rechnungsbetrag wieder zu erstatten. Wie das Schreiben formuliert war kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dieses nicht erhalten habe. Wer nicht auf diese Rücküberweisung oder das Aufforderungsschreiben reagiert hat, der hat jetzt ein Schreiben vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Wie sich jetzt herausstellt, hat man gezielt auf dieses Verhalten (Nichtreaktion des Kunden) spekuliert, um nun durch überzogene Inkassogebühren abzukassieren. Auch ich habe (nach Rücksprache mit der Rechtsschutz-Hotline meines Versicherers) den Kaufpreis von 5,96€ wieder erstattet, aber die Inkassogebühren zurückgewiesen. Mal sehen was passiert. 
Ich persönlich glaube, dass überhaupt nichts mehr passiert, da die nur auf 10 bis 20 Prozent Dummköpfe/Angsthasen spekulieren, da das bereits in den meisten Abzock-Varianten reicht um gute Kasse zu machen. Einen Prozess riskieren die nicht! Schon gar nicht gegen Amazon/Verbraucherschutz/Rechtsschutz-Versicherung.

PS: Amazon bittet um Mithilfe und fordert auf die Fälle zu melden. Außerdem empfiehlt Amazon nicht zu reagieren und keine Zahlungen an das Inkassobüro zu leisten.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



elsihenne schrieb:


> Auch ich habe (nach Rücksprache mit der Rechtsschutz-Hotline meines Versicherers) den Kaufpreis von 5,96€ wieder erstattet, aber die Inkassogebühren zurückgewiesen.



Genau richtig so. Die bekommen ihr Geld zurück, jegliche Anspruchsursache entfällt und man selbst hat dadurch keinen Schaden. Dass sie früher eine Rückforderung gestellt haben, können sie nicht beweisen, Mahngebühren somit nicht begründen und Ruhe ist's.

Wenn man zurückstänkern wollte, könnte man natürlich in Frage stellen, ob das Geld "versehentlich" überwiesen wurde und daher ein Anspruch auf Herausgabe besteht und/oder den Betrag seinerseits als Bearbeitungsgebühr einbehalten. Aber wozu die Mühe bei den paar Euro ...


----------



## CTmanGer (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Danke aber das hat für mich immer noch kein Sinn.
> 
> Die Käufer haben die Software erworben und der Händler hat ~2€ Treuebonus zurückgezahlt.
> Ob die Software eine OEM Lizenz sollte für Privat keine Rolle spielen. (gibt ja genug DSP / OEM Versionen von z.B. Windows zu kaufen)
> Verstehe nicht auf welches Recht er da Leute verklagt.  Ist mir irgendwie zu hoch.



Ich hab den vollen Kaufpreis zurück bekommen.
5€ für einen funktionierenden Windows 10 pro Key, den ich auch aktiviert habe... finde nicht, dass ich betrogen wurde, beim Kauf vor paar Monaten


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Danke aber das hat für mich immer noch kein Sinn.
> 
> Die Käufer haben die Software erworben und der Händler hat ~2€ Treuebonus zurückgezahlt.
> Ob die Software eine OEM Lizenz sollte für Privat keine Rolle spielen. (gibt ja genug DSP / OEM Versionen von z.B. Windows zu kaufen)
> Verstehe nicht auf welches Recht er da Leute verklagt.  Ist mir irgendwie zu hoch.



Angeblich war die Rückvergütung ein Irrtum und sie forderten dies mit Mahnungen zurück - wird im Inkasso-Schreiben behauptet.
Doch die Mahnungen zur Rückerstattung des Kleinbetrages gab es gar nicht, auf dem Konto ist aber für den Betroffenen ersichtlich, dass die Vergütung statt fand.
Die meisten sind mutmaßlich erst einmal erschrocken - ist mir was durch die Lappen gegangen?
Und überweisen die Inkasso in Höhe von ca. 85 € - viola - 80 €Gewinn fürs nix tun... + 10.000 alleine auf amazon = 800.000 € steuerfrei verdient, wenn es lauter Duckmäuser sind, die sich nicht wehren.,..


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Angeblich war die Rückvergütung ein Irrtum und sie forderten dies mit Mahnungen zurück - wird im Inkasso-Schreiben behauptet.
> Doch die Mahnungen zur Rückerstattung des Kleinbetrages gab es gar nicht, auf dem Konto ist aber für den Betroffenen ersichtlich, dass die Vergütung statt fand.
> Die meisten sind mutmaßlich erst einmal erschrocken - ist mir was durch die Lappen gegangen?
> Und überweisen die Inkasso in Höhe von ca. 85 € - viola - 80 €Gewinn fürs nix tun... + 10.000 alleine auf amazon = 800.000 € steuerfrei verdient, wenn es lauter Duckmäuser sind, die sich nicht wehren.,..



Danke.
AHA. Jezt ist der Groschen gefallen.
ist aber ein neuer Trick; habe von dem noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Mydgard (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



			
				pcgh schrieb:
			
		

> immer Abstand nehmen, wenn der Preis für einen Softwaretitel dauerhaft erheblich unterhalb des Preises auf der Herstellerwebseite liegt.


, das mag ab und zu stimmen, aber z.B. bei Rakuten kann man Problemlos z.B. Office 2019 Professional Plus für 8 € kaufen und das funktioniert dann auch einwandfrei ... klar, man kann es nur einmal nutzen und falls man es später neu installieren will, braucht man einen neuen Schlüssel, aber sonst funktioniert da alles (dürfte eine Rechtliche Grauzone betreffen, da werden sicherlich Keys aus Volumenverträgen weiterverkauft, das ist wohl eigentlich nicht erlaubt).


----------



## Dreameline (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Bin auch betroffen. Bei mir war's auch so: 
ich hab über Amazon bei JP Trading  2 Windows 10 Pro OEM Keys gekauft, habe aber 2 mal den gleichen Code geliefert bekommen und bei Nachfrage Check bei Microsoft wurde mir bestätigt, dass dieser Code für Privatgebrauch ungültig ist. Er hat dann auch nicht funktioniert - und nen zweiten hab ich ja nie bekommen. 
Ich habs dabei belassen und gedacht ok, scheiss was drauf.. die paar EUROS. 
Aber dann kam im April das Geld zurück und ich dache mir: super, Amazon hat gecheckt, dass die Codes illegal sind und mir das erstattet. Vor einer Woche dann das Mahnschreiben vom Awalt mit zusätzliche 83,54 EUR Anwaltskosten und Klageandrohung. 
Ich hab mich auch an Amazon gewendet und die sagen ebenfalls ich soll nicht zahlen. Allerdings auf erneute Nachfrage, was denn passiert wenn da noch mehr Kosten drohen und Klage kam die Antwort:  "Wenn Sie unseren Bemühungen zum Trotz weiter von JP Trading Enterprises UG oder von diesen beauftragten Dritten kontaktiert werden, sollten Sie allerdings erwägen, dies mit Hilfe der Unterstützung unabhängiger Stellen wie z.B. eines Anwalts zu prüfen." Oder auf Deutsch: am Ende Dein Pech, nicht unser Problem . Ich zahl da erstmal gar nix - und wenn da noch einmal was von diesem eh schon dubiosen Anwalt kommt, gibts gleich ne Betrugsanzeige.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

@Dreamline:
Habe schon meine Anwalt diesbezüglich kontaktiert.
Hast du ein Mahnschreiben  per Post (Mail juristisch nicht haltbar) via amazon von JP erhalten, bevor die Inkasso kam?
Wenn nein, keep cool - die Trottel können nix, nicht einmal gescheit betrügen, looser auf der ganzen Strecke bis an ihr Lebensende.


----------



## Malc0m (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Naja, es sind zwar nur ein paar Euro, aber wer den "angeblich" versehentlich zurück Überwiesenen Betrag überweist ist mMn extrem naive.
Zudem darf man nun dazu Gratulieren, dass diese "rechtschaffenden" Händler nun neben der Adresse auch noch die Bankdaten haben. 
Na da sie mit der Adresse ja schon so sorgsam umgehen, werden sie das mit der IBAN sicher auch machen...

Zudem ist der Amazon Marktplatz extra so ausgelegt, das die Transaktionen nur über Amazon als "Vermittler" gehen.
Der Käufer gibt Amazon die Einzugsermächtigung und der Verkäufer kann seine Ware Amazon in Rechnung stellen.
Und was die Herren da nun machen, ist schon allein nach den Vorschriften des Amazon Marktplatzes nicht erlaubt.

Alleine wenn diese "Fehlbuchung" , ( man muss da ein Idiot in der Buchhaltung sitzen, der gefühlt alle Käufer mit einer Rückerstattung beglückt.... )
wirklich eine solche wäre, könnte er sich einfach an Amazon wenden und das Geld würden diese auch einziehen.
Nichts mit Amazon umgehen, nichts mit Mahnungen usw... 

Aber moment... vll ist es das ja was die Herren genau wollen.

Also entweder versucht man da eine extreme Gewinnmaximierung, wo mich sogar nicht wundern würde, dass eigentlich geplant war nach dem Erhalt des Geldes via Überweisung den Betrag einfach nochmal bei Amazon einzufordern..
Den ja das könnte einfach gemacht werden, da die Überweisung außerhalb von Amazon genau genommen kein direktes begleichen der Rechnung ist.
Oder bei den Software Keys war es keine "versehentliche" Rückbuchung, sondern eine Rückbuchung weil der Shopbetreiber wegen Handel mit geklauten Keys gesperrt wurde.

Bin im übrigen auch betroffen von dem Mist. Erstes Schreiben ging direkt in Ablage "P" , zum einen weil der Betrag auf eine nicht mehr existierende Kreditkarte gegangen ist und zum anderen weil eine Zahlungsaufvorderung eines Amazonkaufes via Post, mit komischen Daten mit direkt spanisch vorgekommen ist.
Trotzdem habe ich nicht schlecht geschaut als ich dieses tolle "Inkasso" Schreiben aufgemacht hab und diesen "kleinen" Aufschlag von über 80€ gesehen hab.
Doch moment... keine vorherige Mahnung.. kein Einschreiben.. ähm ja irgendwie sollte das normalerweise anders laufen.
Nach etwas Internet-Durchsuchen war ich dann erstmal beruhigt und nach dem Kontakt mit Amazon noch mehr.

Bin gespannt ob und was noch kommt, vielleicht darf ich von meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung ja doch noch gebrauch machen.
Aber was mich wirklich ankotzt, dass bei sowas nun meine Adresse kussiert.. abwarten was die nächstens Monate / Jahre noch so ins Haus flattert. Die Quartalsmäßige Rundfunksteuer reicht ja nicht -.-


----------



## Drake802 (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Mahnung ohne bestellte Leistung? - Ignorieren.


Das wäre in dem Fall gefärlich. Identitätsdiebstahl wird immer populärer auf Amazon. 
Die klauen deine Zugangsdaten, bestellen was an deine Adresse und fangen das vom Postboten ab. 
Wenn man auf eine solche Mahnung nicht reagiert kann das ganz böse enden. 




Terracresta schrieb:


> Und passiert den Betrügern, inkl. dem Inkasso-Unternehmen etwas? Wahrscheinlich nicht, da der Staat diese gewähren lässt, solang diese brav ihre Steuern auf die ergaunerten Gewinne abrichten.
> Eigentlich müssten Haftstrafen her und nicht nur dass die Betroffenen nicht zahlen müssen. Wenn das Schlimmste, was diesen Schmarotzern passieren kann, ist, dass sie eben leer ausgehen, dann werden sie es immer weiter treiben, denn es gibt eben genug Menschen, die einfach zahlen um Ruhe zu haben. Genauso wie der Staat viele Anträge auf Leistungen so überkompliziert, damit möglichst viele Menschen aufgeben und dies zu viele auch tatsächlich tun.



Zumindest dem Inkassobüro kann die Lizenz entzogen werden. Genau so wie dem Verantworetlichen Anwalt. 
Ist einem Anwalt bei Streaming Abmahnungen auch schon passiert. 
Wenn man dem Händler betrügerische Absichten nachweisen kann wird der auch nicht straffrei davon kommen. Es muss nur zur Anzeige gebracht werden.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Drake802 schrieb:


> Das wäre in dem Fall gefärlich. Identitätsdiebstahl wird immer populärer auf Amazon.
> Die klauen deine Zugangsdaten, bestellen was an deine Adresse und fangen das vom Postboten ab.
> Wenn man auf eine solche Mahnung nicht reagiert kann das ganz böse enden.


Und was hat das mit der Mahnung zu tun? Die Zugangsdaten müssen sie erst einmal bekommen...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Bin seinerzeit auf eine Win 7 Dell Version hereingefallen, welche sich angeblich nicht aktivieren lies.
> 
> Seitens Dell braucht man sich ebenfalls keine Hoffnung machen, Support = Null. (Kaufe nix mehr von denen)



Warum soll Dell auch Support für Software liefern, die nicht legal weiterverkauft wurde (z. B. ggf. mehrfach den gleichen Key) oder eben Probleme bereitet? Dein Ansprechpartner ist hier dein Verkäufer und nicht Dell.

Dell wird die Windows Version sicherlich nicht einzeln an Endkunden verkaufen, sondern als Bundle mit Hardware. Wenn du dann nur die Software erwirbst, dann hast du dich auch an den Verkäufer zu wenden.


----------



## Nobbis (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Amazon = meiden
Probleme = keine


----------



## h_tobi (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Moment, Du kaufst eine illegal entbundlete SW-Lizenz und beschwerst Dich dann, dass der ursprüngliche Lizenznehmer des Bundles, der vermutlich keinen Cent von Deinem Geld bekommen hat, keinen Support für Dich leistet?



Dass man in Deutschland OEM Lizenzen erwerben darf und das sogar offiziell scheint dir wohl fremd zu sein.... 

@Freakless, Dell hatte die OEM Lizenzen einfach gesperrt, also auch deren "Problem" (hier in DE zumindest).


----------



## Deathy93 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Der Amazon Market Place ist doch voll mit Betrügern!

Aber mal ehrlich
Man kauft ein Produkt, erhält nach einem Jahr eine Gutschrift über den Kaufpreis und wird daraufhin mit Inkassobriefen zugeballert?

Wer fällt denn auf sowas rein und zahlt da was?

Amazon nutze ich aber eh schon länger nicht mehr!
Nur asi, dass man seinen Account da nicht so einfach löschen kann.
Selbst nach einer Anfrage beim Support, wurde mein Kundenkonto nicht gelöscht.

Letzter Saftladen ist das!


----------



## Nosi (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Ahnungslosigkeit zu tun.
> Bin selber Betroffener, aber amazon "kümmert" sich drum
> Kurzform:
> Es ist ein regulärer Software-Kauf, der ordentlich bezahlt wird.
> ...




Ich meinte ahnunglos in dem Sinne, dass manche gar nicht raffen dass sie nicht bei Amazon bestellen, bzw. Amazon nix mit den Shops zu tun hat und damit auch keine Sicherheit besteht.

Eine Bekannte war gerade vor kurzem so blöd und hat für ein Möbelstück Geld ins Ausland transferiert. Tja, weg ist es, da macht dann weder Amazon noch die Bank irgendwas dran.


----------



## blautemple (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Mydgard schrieb:


> , das mag ab und zu stimmen, aber z.B. bei Rakuten kann man Problemlos z.B. Office 2019 Professional Plus für 8 € kaufen und das funktioniert dann auch einwandfrei ... klar, man kann es nur einmal nutzen und falls man es später neu installieren will, braucht man einen neuen Schlüssel, aber sonst funktioniert da alles (dürfte eine Rechtliche Grauzone betreffen, da werden sicherlich Keys aus Volumenverträgen weiterverkauft, das ist wohl eigentlich nicht erlaubt).



Das ist keine Grauzone sondern schlicht illegal. Du erwirbst nämlich keine Lizenz sondern nur einen Key und der ist ohne Lizenz nichts wert.


----------



## Ezekiel07 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Und das ist schlicht falsch.

Gebraucht-Software – Wikipedia

Der Weiterverkauf, auch von Einzelkeys aus Volumenlizenzen, ist in der EU erlaubt. Vorherige Lizenzbestimmungen, die das ausschließen, sind unwirksam.


----------



## TheAbyss (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*

Nochmal zusammengefasst, es handelt sich im Endeffekt um eine  Spear-Fishing Attacke, allerdings mit der zusätzlichen Durchschlagskraft, dass eine reale Transaktion / Vertragsverhältnis im Nachgang verwendet wird. Juristisch m. A. n. klar unhaltbar, aber es reicht um einige zu verunsichern, und damit wird dann die Kohle gemacht. 

@Mahoy: was mach ich denn jetzt mit dem Wisch, hab alles geprüft, aber bei mir wackelt kein einziges Möbelstück.. ich hab aber nen Ofen.....


----------



## purzelpaule (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Malc0m schrieb:


> Naja, es sind zwar nur ein paar Euro, aber wer den "angeblich" versehentlich zurück Überwiesenen Betrag überweist ist mMn extrem naive.
> ......



Naiv? Rechtlich gesehen muss ich nach §812 BGB Geld was fälschlicher Weise auf meinem Konto gelandet ist zurückzahlen.

"§ 812 BGB Herausgabeanspruch: Wer durch die Leistung eines anderen oder in sonstiger Weise auf dessen Kosten etwas ohne rechtlichen Grund erlangt, ist ihm zur Herausgabe verpflichtet. Diese Verpflichtung besteht auch dann, wenn der rechtliche Grund später wegfällt oder der mit einer Leistung nach dem Inhalt des Rechtsgeschäfts bezweckte Erfolg nicht eintritt."

Auch wenn hier in erster Linie eine betrügerische Absicht vorzuliegen scheint, darf man sich nicht "bereichern". Das würde bedeuten: Zurückzahlen ja (aber am Besten über Amazone); Bei einer Abmahnung würde ich sicherheitshalber einen Rechtsanwalt zu rate ziehen, so dass man da sicher ist, dass man keine Fehler begeht, die im Nachhinein noch Probleme bereiten können.

Eine Rechtschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbeteiligung kostet nicht viel. Sollte eigentlich jeder haben. Dann kann man getrost mit jedem Schei. zum Anwalt und der kümmert sich. Fertig.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Ezekiel07 schrieb:


> Und das ist schlicht falsch.


Spätestens wenn der Verkäufer einem Hehlerware andreht, greifen die Regelungen zu Gebraucht-Software nicht mehr. Dazu gab es auch schon mal was in der ct:
Wollen Sie ein W kaufen? | c't | Heise Magazine
Risikoreich und illegal: Billige Microsoft-Office-Keys  | c't Magazin


----------



## Malc0m (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



purzelpaule schrieb:


> Naiv? Rechtlich gesehen muss ich nach §812 BGB Geld was fälschlicher Weise auf meinem Konto gelandet ist zurückzahlen.
> 
> "§ 812 BGB Herausgabeanspruch: Wer durch die Leistung eines anderen oder in sonstiger Weise auf dessen Kosten etwas ohne rechtlichen Grund erlangt, ist ihm zur Herausgabe verpflichtet. Diese Verpflichtung besteht auch dann, wenn der rechtliche Grund später wegfällt oder der mit einer Leistung nach dem Inhalt des Rechtsgeschäfts bezweckte Erfolg nicht eintritt."
> 
> Auch wenn hier in erster Linie eine betrügerische Absicht vorzuliegen scheint, darf man sich nicht "bereichern". Das würde bedeuten: Zurückzahlen ja (aber am Besten über Amazone); Bei einer Abmahnung würde ich sicherheitshalber einen Rechtsanwalt zu rate ziehen, so dass man da sicher ist, dass man keine Fehler begeht, die im Nachhinein noch Probleme bereiten können.



Das ist ja alles richtig, nur ist für dieses "Unternehmen" Amazon der Ansprechpartner und nicht der Käufer.
Der Kauf und die Zahlung läuft über die Amazon Plattform, und anstatt diese Rechnungen per Postweg zu versenden, hätte das Unternehmen die möglichkeit das geld von Amazon wieder einzufordern bzw diese zu veranlassen den Betrag wieder in Rechnung zu stellen.

Zumal ich stark anzweifel, das der Paragraph so anwendung findet, da der Kauf teilweise fast ein Jahr zurück ist.


----------



## purzelpaule (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Malc0m schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles richtig, nur ist für dieses "Unternehmen" Amazon der Ansprechpartner und nicht der Käufer.
> Der Kauf und die Zahlung läuft über die Amazon Plattform, und anstatt diese Rechnungen per Postweg zu versenden, hätte das Unternehmen die möglichkeit das geld von Amazon wieder einzufordern bzw diese zu veranlassen den Betrag wieder in Rechnung zu stellen.
> 
> Zumal ich stark anzweifel, das der Paragraph so anwendung findet, da der Kauf teilweise fast ein Jahr zurück ist.



Das hat mit dem Kauf erst einmal nichts zu tun. Wie das Gesetz besagt, ist man verpflichtet, Geld was man "fälschlicher Weise" überwiesen bekommen hat, zurück zu zahlen. Es spielt auch keine Rolle, ob die sich an Amazon hätten wenden müssen. Das muss man rechtlich klar von einander trennen.


----------



## Ezekiel07 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Poulton schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn der Verkäufer einem Hehlerware andreht, greifen die Regelungen zu Gebraucht-Software nicht mehr. Dazu gab es auch schon mal was in der ct:
> Wollen Sie ein W kaufen? | c't | Heise Magazine
> Risikoreich und illegal: Billige Microsoft-Office-Keys  | c't Magazin



Das ist natürlich richtig, lag aber nicht zur Annahme.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



Nobbis schrieb:


> Amazon = meiden
> Probleme = keine


Wennan zu unvorsichtig und teilweise schlicht naiv ist, wird man immer und überall abgezockt.   

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Recht: Betrug bei Softwarekauf im Amazon Marketplace - Abmahngebühren drohen*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dass man in Deutschland OEM Lizenzen erwerben darf und das sogar offiziell scheint dir wohl fremd zu sein....
> 
> @Freakless, Dell hatte die OEM Lizenzen einfach gesperrt, also auch deren "Problem" (hier in DE zumindest).


 Dell hat die Ware nicht an dich verkauft, sondern an die Person, die es dir verkauft hat.
Folglich ist dein Verkäufer der Ansprechpartner und nicht der Dell Support. Der Verkäufer müsste sich an Dell wenden und dafür sorgen, dass der Key entsperrt wird oder dir einen neuen Key liefern.


----------

